# Спондилоэпифизарная дисплазия



## lorris (25 Дек 2009)

Здравствуйте!
Моему сыну 4 г. 6 мес. поставили диагноз (на основе рентгенографического снимка в двух проекциях и внешнего осмотра):
- Грудо-поясничный "С" - образный левосторонний кифосколиоз II степени (искривление влево с вершиной на Th10 на 10 градусов; усиление грудного кифоза до 31 градуса с вершиной на Th7 );
- Спондило-эпифизарная дисплазия (неправильная клиновидная форма тел Th 4,5,6,7,8,9 с уплощением до 2 мм из-за дисплазии их передних отделов)

Развитие ребенка соответсвует возрасту, рост 104 см, подвижный, на боли на жалуется, фигура пропорциональная.
Врач назначила ЛФК, бассейн, массаж и пояс для коррекции осанки (носить 4 часа в день 3 месяца), на прием через 3 месяца.

Вопросы:
- можно-ли на основе снимка поставить такой диагноз (спондилоэпифизарная дисплазия)?
- необходима-ли консультация генетика, эндокринолога, кардиолога и окулиста?
- может-ли это быть просто дисплазия суставов, которую можно вылечить, а не эта тяжелая, вселяющая ужас, болезнь?
- если диагноз подтвердится, есть-ли надежда, что рост ребенка не пострадает и болезнь не будет прогрессировать?
- можно-ли исправить (ЛФК и т.д.) искривление и кифоз?

Спасибо!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (25 Дек 2009)

lorris написал(а):


> -можно-ли на основе снимка поставить такой диагноз (спондилоэпифизарная дисплазия)?


Опираясь исключительно на снимки грудного отдела позвоночника такой диагноз поставить невозможно.


----------



## Доктор Попов (25 Дек 2009)

Доктор Зинчук абсолютно прав, подобный диагноз нельзя ставить только по снимкам позвоночника. Во первых, и Вы об этом пишите, подобный диагноз ставится только консилиумом педиатра, генетика, эндокринолога и детского ортопеда. Во вторых, есть подтипы дисплазии, и лечение отличается в каждом случае. В третьих, поставьте снимки на форум, консультанты дадут свое заключение.
Сейчас специально перечитал свои книги, без обследования на дефект гена COL2A1 у детей этот диагноз не ставится. УДАЧИ!


----------

